# Are you a fan of the iPhone 4S?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't and had an iphone 4 and switched to a HTC Desire HD. But the more I look at the 4S, the more I want it.

So please, this is NOT an Apple vs whoever war. Just interested


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hate the whole apple thing


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a fan of any technology whether it be Apple/samsung etc but I don't like the over inflated prices.

The styling of Apple is excellent though


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

kempe said:


> Hate the whole apple thing




Yes, I answered.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Yes, and can't wait to get my hands on one. Hopefully Friday :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I might just go get one and flog the desire (Thinks about the consequences lol)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i like em! ordered 3 on friday .


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

3 :doublesho

I want a full picture review Pleeeaassse


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

btw you can talk about inflated prices all day long... but think about the residual value and second hand market for apple products. I always buy the newest toy from apple, partly because i think they do some amazing products but partly because i can get them straight away, use them for a while then buy the newer one and it hardly costs me anything!

before i switched to apple PC's (iMac) from my PC's, i used to spend about £3000k on a really high end windows machine that is super quick. id spend so much because id want it to be still pretty quick after 3 years. Thing is a 3 year old PC is worth nothing! 

the last time one of my PC's expired i bought a £2200 iMac and its fantastic. In three years I'm sure ill get £600-700 for it rather than nothing for my more expensive pc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

True I suppose.

I am impressed by the styling and the 3GS was and is my favourite phone ever. Just trying to persuade her opposite me to get one so i can have it :devil:

Getting abit bored of the desire now


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Miglior said:


> btw you can talk about inflated prices all day long... but think about the residual value and second hand market for apple products. I always buy the newest toy from apple, partly because i think they do some amazing products but partly because i can get them straight away, use them for a while then buy the newer one and it hardly costs me anything!
> 
> before i switched to apple PC's (iMac) from my PC's, i used to spend about £3000k on a really high end windows machine that is super quick. id spend so much because id want it to be still pretty quick after 3 years. Thing is a 3 year old PC is worth nothing!
> 
> the last time one of my PC's expired i bought a £2200 iMac and its fantastic. In three years I'm sure ill get £600-700 for it rather than nothing for my more expensive pc.


I've always said this as well! Tried explaining it to everyone who scoffs at how much my shiny Apple stuff costs! Try selling a three year old non-Apple laptop.. ha!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> I've always said this as well! Tried explaining it to everyone who scoffs at how much my shiny Apple stuff costs! Try selling a three year old non-Apple laptop.. ha!


exactly. the people that jibe are probably the ones who can't afford it and are jealous they haven't got a multitude of shiny things on their desk!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Jay, did you buy them sim free then?

I assume when the 5 comes out you'll be hoping to sell the 4s and get a 5?

How much do you hope to get for the 4s?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Love Apple. 

Been without an iPhone since February when my original iPhone expired. Been using a Samsung Galaxy for the last nine months and can't wait to return to Apple. Android is OK but I find it clunky.

Bit gutted when the 4s was launched as I was rather hoping to return to the fold by signing on the dotted line for an iPhone 5.

Any news on the 5?


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont like the iphone's altogether. I had a choice before i got my HTC, and l chose wisely HTC Desire HD its an excellent phone and android is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I must admit I'm a bit disappointed by the 4s. I'll be sticking with HTC for now.


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Cant wait to get my 4s on friday morning
Had xperia x10 past year
Android is good but the whole "icloud" thing has got me
And that "siri" should be interesting


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You guys that have got them coming, whats your tariff? Or have you bought it sim free?


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Got mine with orange
Free phone
18month contract
41 a month
750mins
Unlimited texts
1gig internet
Then 2gig "bt open zone" whatever that is


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I am due an upgrade the day its released, hopefully Vodafone will do me a deal.

Whilst on the subject of iphones, anyone no what a good 3GS goes for (16gb black)? Screens immaculate, always been covered, hoping the back will polish out where I have had a case on.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've decided to just get it next weekend :thumb:

Mrs can have one aswell.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i will be honest the 4s does not appear on the surface to put it ahead of the game like it used to....it appears to simply catch the rest of the market up now and use the brand to cover for it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Although I do like the Desire HD, I still spend a lot of time on the stepsons IP4 and it feels a lot better in quality and using it is easire, as is texting and emails


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So £41 over 18 month is £738

If I buy the phone for £500 and use GG for £10 a month it'll work out cheaper.

Then when the 5 comes out I can sell the 4s and buy a sim free 5.

How much do you think the 4s will be worth when the 5 comes out?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mazuma - £275 ish
Private sale £325 ish 

Guesstimates obviously though


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That's the 4s?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah for when the 5 comes out. 

Maybe more if it comes out July


----------



## retriever (Jun 27, 2011)

CupraElliott said:


> Whilst on the subject of iphones, anyone no what a good 3GS goes for (16gb black)?


Envirofone will pay £130.07


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lee, how you getting yours?

I don't know what to do!

The only way to have the latest one all the time is buy one outright then sell etc like Jay has.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The offer on 02 - 900 mins unlimited texts for 36 per month and free phonemate.

I'm on the lookout for a 3GS if anyone wants to sell.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> I am due an upgrade the day its released, hopefully Vodafone will do me a deal.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of iphones, anyone no what a good 3GS goes for (16gb black)? Screens immaculate, always been covered, hoping the back will polish out where I have had a case on.


What network?

I'll give you £150


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's on Vodafone, only thing thats wrong with it is the silent button has a mind of its own, but there about £5 on ebay.

If I get my 4S I will send some pictures to you, local cexchange shop will give me about £130-£140.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never liked the design of the iPhone and think there are lots of others that are far better looking, but I like the iPhone because it contains some of our IP


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah, I'm on 02


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No data with that Lee? What you going to do when the 5 comes out?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a big fan of this 4G, mainly for the camera improvements! 

I got a 3GS, and the camera is totally crap! But I use it all the time. 4G is going to kick ass!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> i will be honest the 4s does not appear on the surface to put it ahead of the game like it used to....it appears to simply catch the rest of the market up now and use the brand to cover for it


This is an interesting point.

I don't think Apple has ever really been market leading has it? The only area I think it could claim that would be in the "Retina" Screen. All the other features in a released iPhone has been found in other phones at the time of the release.

I think this 4S was exactly what I expected. It puts it up with the top phones out there with the only thing it doesn't have is a bigger screen - which is contriversial anyway as many I know don't want a bigger phone.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Matt. said:


> No data with that Lee? What you going to do when the 5 comes out?


No Data mate unless I bolt on.

I'll sell the 4S and put the money to buy a sim free iP5


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

where is the "not sure" button ? i haven't actually seen one in the flesh yet,but i was expecting a new look phone to be honest.have they redesign anything on the new release ?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I was hoping for a new look but the rest of the features are what was promised for the 'iPhone 5' so im happy enough with its functionality.
the main thing im looking forward too is the mirroring functions between the 4S and Apple TV which looks good 

It should open up the app world abit more if you can show apps on the big screen 

I shall be getting one when O2 release them on the 14th  not queuing up though!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm just bored of my Desire now and miss certain things that I had with the IP4. I got rid of the ip4 for it missing things I would have liked so I went to the Desire HD/Android setup and they are missing things Apple has so it is a toss up between the 2.

Main thing I dislike abiut the Desire HD is texting and emailing where as on IP4 it was so easy with the perfect touchscreen


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Also you might need an iPhone for certain App's that we may be producing in the near future lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats true

Now I NEED one


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I am a fan of Apple products because they do what you require.....they work !
They have a massive following and rightly so.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wyliss said:


> I am a fan of Apple products because they do what you require.....they work !
> They have a massive following and rightly so.


And very easy to use! I couldn't believe how good and easy they were to use when I got my 3GS 2 years ago! I only got mine for games and music back then because I used to travel a lot. Now they got me for life! :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Too true - I held off the original iPhone as I said Android was going to walk all over apple, unfortunately it dragged its heals and so I got a 3G - it was great. Ok it lacked some specific functions (copy/paste) but what worked worked very very well and at the time Android was miles behind.

Now its a much more level playing field BUT I am very very happy with my Apple devices. For me to move Andriod it has to bring out something very impressive and I don't just mean a phone with a bigger screen or more megapixel camera. The upgrade paths is one thing they really need to get sorted (although claim to have support for the next releases around this)


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I'm just bored of my Desire now and miss certain things that I had with the IP4. I got rid of the ip4 for it missing things I would have liked so I went to the Desire HD/Android setup and they are missing things Apple has so it is a toss up between the 2.
> 
> Main thing I dislike abiut the Desire HD is texting and emailing where as on IP4 it was so easy with the perfect touchscreen


Have you thought about loading CyanogenMod or MIUI onto the Desire? It really transforms the phone.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Whats that stevey?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I was starting to think 4s in December instead of the S2 but after talking to a guy in Phones4U the Tarrif is going to be to high, I currently pay £35ish a month but early indications are around £48 a month on a basic tarrif so thats me out and back to the S2


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

£48 per month?

Look here


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

To get the phone for free and get Data its around the same mate plus I am quite happy with Orange as it works better for me than o2. A place in Wales I goto alot with my Caravan has full signal with Orange but no signal with O2 and the Orange signal is better at home so its still S2 now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Are all the 4s on preorder only?

What are the chances of me going into town on Saturday and getting one?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Are all the 4s on preorder only?
> 
> What are the chances of me going into town on Saturday and getting one?


Im not sure on that mate. I doubt each store will have a massive stock. you know how busy the stores get on an average saturday let alone the saturdays after a launch. Thats why i pre-ordered mine.

I gotta 3gs sat doing nothing too btw


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you want for the 3gs dude?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Argh, 02 here bud.

Ive had had that aswell


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going to try but I doubt very much that I'll get one


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

My local vodafone shop can barely fit 4 people in so I am hoping there going to have one on Sunday.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes but there's no chance in hell I would pay THAT much money for a phone.


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a fan needs a new interface the iphone look is plain boring 

Android for me :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

T.D.K said:


> Yes but there's no chance in hell I would pay THAT much money for a phone.


Well I have just sold my iPhone 4 for £350 so it makes upgrading to the 4s quite affordable :thumb:


----------



## Mjhamilton (Sep 5, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Well I have just sold my iPhone 4 for £350 so it makes upgrading to the 4s quite affordable :thumb:


Why would you do that? You gain nothing and just wasted your money and time


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

He gains a brand new iPhone 4s and that now has more sell on value for the ip5.

And why is he wasting money and time?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO, just seen this...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Miglior said:


>


Please let us know your thoughts when you've had a play :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job dude

Tomorrow for mine


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Hate the whole apple thing


A man of few words, but im with him  :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think (well for me anyway) there is an "apple thing"

If you like their technology buy it, if not - Don't

I think there is a "Don't like the apple thing" thing though


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So is the 4s exactly the same as the 4? 

Or has the volume buttons moved slightly?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got back for brum with my new 4S 

Mrs is fuming and cant stand my obsession with technology anf gadgets :lol: I am proper in the dog house


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets us know how you find the new processor A5 with the 4s i think i will hold back till the 5 as wanted bigger screen, sales so far have been surprisingly good but in Aberdeen store not a big que yesterday it said approx 100


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im having the 5 but wanted to go back to iphone after a few months of htc desire hd ownership.

At least the resale value will be better in time for the iphone 5


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Is it worth going for the 4s at the minute or wait a few weeks/months?

I have something like 140 days left on my current contract, I can upgrade early but at a cost.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I upgraded 18 months early :lol:

So its probably best you ask a sensible member


----------

